

I Killed Heroku -- Here's How - kirillzubovsky
http://www.geekatsea.com/heroku-goes-kaboom

======
railsjedi
To be clear, this was mostly my fault. My heroku-rails gem had a terrible
flaw.

It's now fixed on version 0.4.0 of heroku-rails gem
<https://github.com/railsjedi/heroku-rails/issues/7>

~~~
kirillzubovsky
Dude, that's not really your flaw. Open Source pretty much means "use at your
own risk" and the fact that Heroku just lets your wipe everything clean;
that's pretty bad design.

p.s. Mind you, I don't pay Heroku enough to respond to my "omfg everything
just died requests", but while MongoHQ responded in less than 1 hour, Heroku
sent me an email in the morning, and w/out any steps to resolution :(

